# summary



## glassofwater (May 31, 2007)

Hi Folks.

So, I chatted with some people in the chat forum and this is the breakdown:

#1 I found a pigeon on my balcony and it was in seriously bad shape (dying). So I took some people's advice here and placed it in a box (to protect it from the elements), dried/made a nest for it with paper towels and left it water and food so that it can eat/rest.

#2 The next day I found the pigeon to be unresponsive and unmoving. I tried to see if it would awaken, but it wouldn't. So what was I going to do? I taped up the box and placed it in the dumpster.

#3 One of the tenants in this building found the box and heard a bird. She discovered the bird to be alive after all (My mistake).

So. Some of the posters in this forum called me 'uncaring' etc. Because I basically tried to save a bird, but I can only deduce that they (the members in this forum) are upset over basically SEMANTICS.

So the people in the chat forum on this website basically said I should APOLOGIZE.

Apologize for what??? I tried saving the bird! 

Sure, you can love pigeons, but don't forget that human beings are 'people too'


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glass,

I think you've figured out how things are here on this discussion board. You make too little of what happened to this little bird and too much of how you may have been maligned. Yes, we care about people too, but not at the expense of helpless little birds.

You've yet to tell us what has happened to and with this pigeon. We want to know, so kindly fill us in. The members of this forum are not upset by semantics .. they are upset about a pigeon needing help that got thrown in the trash. You've told us the bird turned out to still be alive but nothing further.

If you are really trying to help birds by coming to this forum, then that's fine .. you and we are going to have to have an "attitude adjustment" and figure out a way to get along. Otherwise, the "relationship" just isn't going to fly.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You should apologize to that poor bird... first and foremost-that you really tried to save. Where is that bird, what became of it? That was our whole focus here, the issue iand all we really want to know-the purpose of you beeing here. 

You should also apologize for the wasting our time with this thread you initiated, without any mention of the bird in question or anything else that would have us change our mind about you. 

We are here to help with injured/sick and needy birds, we don't have any other agenda, nor time to respond to a totally unproductive thread.


----------

